# License Key Übertragung!!!



## Baul (29 Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Wir haben unser Simatic Step7 mit Lizensen auf Rechnern installiert, ohne Diskettenlaufwerke. (Haben USB-Diskettenlaufwerke verwendet)
Soviel zur Vorgeschichte.
Jetzt haben wir 10 neue Laptops gekauft wo ich Step7 drauf installieren soll.
Wie kann ich die Lizensierungen von dem einen Rechner auf den anderen überspielen ohne das ich eine Netzwerkverbindung oder ähnliches habe? 
Ich habe schon versucht die Lizensen auf die Orginaldisketten zu laden, was mir aber nicht gelungen ist da, das Programm (Automation License Manager) das Diskettenlaufwerk nicht erkennt, sondern nur das lokale Laufwerk C.
Wer kann mir einen Tipp geben wie ich die Lizensen auf die Laptops installiert bekomme? 

Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus

Gruß Baul


----------



## mst (29 Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich mach das immer über eine externe Festplatte an USB.

MFG MSt


----------



## Ralle (29 Mai 2006)

Die Floating-Lizence kann auch auf einen USB-Stick (evtl. muß dieser vorher formatiert werden) übertragen werden.


----------



## seeba (29 Mai 2006)

Und das ganze hattten wir schon 1000 mal im Forum. Ist die Suchfunktion sooooooo schlecht? Allein wenn ich Floating als Suchwort eingebe bekomm ich schon mindestens 2 passende Artikel auf der ersten Seite!

Hier mal das nützlichste:
http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=7449&highlight=Floating

Gruß Sebastian.


----------



## Gast (1 Juni 2006)

*Offline-Transfer nutzen*

Hi!

Du kannst auch den Offline-Transfer des License Managers nutzen.

mfg Test


----------



## SIMREU (2 September 2011)

*Problem bei Offline-Transfer von License Keys*

Hallo, 
ich hab folgendes Problem beim Offline-Transfer von License Keys. Hab vom Quell-Rechner den Startcode erzeugt. Diesen beim Ziel-Rechner über Anfragecode eingegeben. Nach der Eingabe kommt die Fehlermeldung: "Beim Ermitteln der erforderlichen Daten trat ein Fehler auf" - Warum auch immer . Diese Meldung kann ich mit ENTER bestätigen. Über Weiter in nächsten Fenster wähle ich das Laufwerk aus worauf der Key installiert werden soll. In meinem Fall das Laufwerk (C. Dann kommt ein Fehler:" Das Zielsystem C: ist für das Objekt unzulässig. 

Wo liegt das Problem? Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? 

DANKE


----------



## lamarc (2 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich habe ein Problem mit dem Automation License Manager.
Ich  habe 2 Engineering Stationen und aus Kostengründen nur ein Engineering  Lizenzpaket. Normalerweise liegen die Lizenzen auf der ES1 und die ES2  greift über das Netzwerk darauf zu.
Nun wollte ich die Lizenzen aus  Sicherheitsgründen auf eine externe Festplatte / USB-Stick kopieren und  in der Nähe der ES2 hinterlegen. Für den Fall, dass das Netzwerk  ausfällt oder die ES1 kaputt geht wollte ich die Festplatte / USB-Stick  anstecken und die ES2 sollte sich die Lizenzen direkt von diesem Medium  holen und benutzen.
Jetzt ist aber das Problem, dass der Automation  License Manager die externe Festplatte / USB-Stick nicht als Laufwerk  sondern als Diskette erkennt und darauf nicht zugreifen kann.
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das überhaupt möglich ist und wenn ja, wie ich dazu vorgehen müsste.

Besten Dank schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## M-Ott (2 Februar 2012)

Du hättest auch gerne einen neuen Thread afangen können, aber wo Du schonmal hier bist, schau mal hier:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/49686-Lizenzen-über-Server-verwalten


----------



## lamarc (2 Februar 2012)

danke für den hinweis. 
aber das ist noch nich das wonach ich suche.
vielleicht hat ja doch noch jemand eine idee.

danke
Marco


----------



## Approx (2 Februar 2012)

Wenn der License-Manager die Lizenzen auf dem USB-Stick erkennt, dann überspiele die Lizenzen doch auf die Systemplatte ehe Du mit der betreffenden ES arbeiten willst.
Kurz vor Feierabend musst Du halt wieder zurück auf das USB-Medium zurückspielen.
Übrigens Stichwort "...wenn der Rechner kaputt geht, *Angst*, *bibber*":
Wenn der Lizenzschein/Zertifikat vorhanden ist, dann bekommt man beim S. die Lizenz binnen kurzer Zeit per Telefonsupport ersetzt.
Also würde ich mir darüber keine Gedanken machen.

Gruß Approx


----------



## lamarc (3 Februar 2012)

ok, dann wird es wohl darauf hinaus laufen.
trotzdem danke für eure mühen.

gruß
marco


----------

